# Rock Shrimp Question



## h8that4u (Nov 20, 2019)

Does anyone have a source for Rock Shrimp that ships. Any help with this is much appreciated.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 20, 2019)

Good question. I really like em. Not easy to find though


----------



## h8that4u (Nov 20, 2019)

Found a local fish market/restaurant that ordered some for me, but they are shelled already, looking for them with shells on. They where able to return them since it was not what I wanted and very nice people, just not what I was looking for. (The wife actually found them). But here in Colorado it is hard to find and internet search does not help a whole bunch.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 20, 2019)

Maybe here https://wildoceanmarket.com/market_fresh/rock-shrimp/


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2019)

Yep I have bought them from Wild Ocean Market  before, but it's cheaper for me to drive over there & pick them up than have them shipped.
Al


----------



## h8that4u (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks for the info. After calling them they have updated the website and the new link would be:
https://wildoceandirect.comPrice for shrimp is not bad, the shipping cost to me is way to high.  So my search continues.


----------

